
Engineer says Uber hired firm to investigate her - scandox
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/02/uber-sexual-harrassment-report-susan-fowler
======
scandox
What precisely is this a duplication of? I searched the link and didn't see
it.

~~~
corin_
Not a dupe of the specific link, just the story: 110 comments @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13775624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13775624)

------
facepalm
Why is this wrong - or is it? Seems like a pretty normal reaction to being
attacked? Is it wrong because a woman's statements always have to be believed?

~~~
NinjaViking
Some of her claims are objectively verifiable - e.g. women dropping from 25%
to 3% of the SRE teams. That sounds like a serious, systematic problem - not a
coincidence.

~~~
facepalm
I'm not saying she is wrong, just asking why is it wrong to investigate her
claims?

Although the numbers you cite are not really evidence of a problem imo - there
could be any number of reasons. Assuming sexism is the only explanation is
heavily biased.

------
holydude
Uber is a despisable company but to think the other big corps are not acting
the same would be foolish. Uber is just not pretending that much as the
others.

I am very scared of the future (which is already here) of mega corps

~~~
linuxkerneldev
> I am very scared of the future (which is already here) of mega corps

Mega corps, to me are just continuations of previous entities like the Dutch
and Anglo East India Companies which in their heyday exhibited much of the
same activities (trying to control journalists, controlling
politicians/legislators, moving perpetrators of crimes around in their
organizations). Yes, I've been watching Taboo, a very interesting TV series
about the Anglo East India Company. Then before them, were the large religious
organizations. Some even to this day, still exhibit this pattern of
investigating victims to find dirt or investigating journalists for the same
reason. Example from last week,
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3462087/Catholic-
Chu...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3462087/Catholic-Church-paid-
private-investigator-dig-dirt-victims-pedophile-Christian-Brother-Edward-
Dowlan-told-lawyers-witnesses-easily-torn-court.html)

~~~
jontro
I wouldn't take Taboo as a historic account of what the east india company
did. It's entertainment and not meant to be factually correct.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/bbc/10743407/B...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/bbc/10743407/BBC-
to-break-Taboo-with-inaccurate-portrayal-of-East-India-Company.html)

~~~
linuxkerneldev
I agree, I didn't intend to imply that it was in anyway historically accurate.
However, it does communicate some of how the EIC operated at that time.

